# New title



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I entered Versatility with Titan last weekend and I am happy to report we had a blast!!!! We received our title in three straight shows. So now he has a couple more letters for his alphabet soup. It was a hoot and great practice for the NOI. He also placed in all the UB and OB classes he was running in to. So that was three classes a day for three days.. Two weekends ago Titan and I reached my dream goal for him for lifetime OTCH points in 3 1/2 years. Hard to believe it was a short time ago we got our 1st OTCH point. I remember thinking when I was trying to learn Utility that we would never get it...This has been the ride of my life!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YAY Michelle and Titan!!!!! Wish I understood all this stuff. : But titles are COOL!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice! Congratulations Michelle and Titan, you two are a force to be reckoned with come NOI time!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> YAY Michelle and Titan!!!!! Wish I understood all this stuff. : But titles are COOL!!!!


Ann you can ask questions anytime..Specially with Gabby's lines..LOl


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Nice! Congratulations Michelle and Titan, you two are a force to be reckoned with come NOI time!!!


Nah.. but we will keep them honest and have a great time.:
Those top teams are wayyyyy to intense for me...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't sell yourself or Titan short. Aren't you two in the top ten of all dogs? That's saying something right there!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Don't sell yourself or Titan short. Aren't you two in the top ten of all dogs? That's saying something right there!


I truly am not selling us short. He is a wonderful pupper and we have done more than I ever dreamed of....with that said...

It's really hard to describe unless you've seen it.. There is a bunch of teams that have a great time and enjoy showing me included... then there are teams that are really really serious.. spend hours training and fine tuning.
I am just not one of them...lol. I want to do the best we can but the only changes I am making is entering a few versatility classes to mix up stuff.
In fact this next weekend we are attempting to pass a "T".. after looking at the forecast.. I can attempting..LOL.. We hate wind and that is what the forecast says ...windy! But I promise I will proud of him either way and we will have a great time!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! That is sooo awesome!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And by lifetime OTCH points she means 1500. That means she and Titan have earned the equivalent of an OTCH 15 times!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing to shake a stick at, for sure!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats to you and your special boy.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations, that was a beautiful post. It really is amazing sometimes when you take a step back and think about it all. Big smile!

You ARE a force to be reckoned with at the NOI, you can't fool me, I was there! All while having a good time! I know you will do the same this year!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

First, HUGEST congratulations! You and Titan are an incredible team, simply awe inspiring, and I admire you more than I can say.
But I soooooo get where you are coming from. Several of those teams are in this area. I know exactly what you mean. 
Whatever your goals are, you will achieve them. They don't have to be the same as someone else's goals.






Titan1 said:


> I truly am not selling us short. He is a wonderful pupper and we have done more than I ever dreamed of....with that said...
> 
> It's really hard to describe unless you've seen it.. There is a bunch of teams that have a great time and enjoy showing me included... then there are teams that are really really serious.. spend hours training and fine tuning.
> I am just not one of them...lol. I want to do the best we can but the only changes I am making is entering a few versatility classes to mix up stuff.
> In fact this next weekend we are attempting to pass a "T".. after looking at the forecast.. I can attempting..LOL.. We hate wind and that is what the forecast says ...windy! But I promise I will proud of him either way and we will have a great time!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I truly am not selling us short. He is a wonderful pupper and we have done more than I ever dreamed of....with that said...
> 
> It's really hard to describe unless you've seen it.. There is a bunch of teams that have a great time and enjoy showing me included... then there are teams that are really really serious.. spend hours training and fine tuning.
> I am just not one of them...lol. I want to do the best we can but the only changes I am making is entering a few versatility classes to mix up stuff.
> In fact this next weekend we are attempting to pass a "T".. after looking at the forecast.. I can attempting..LOL.. We hate wind and that is what the forecast says ...windy! But I promise I will proud of him either way and we will have a great time!


Wow - congratulations 

But I too know exactly where you are coming from. Back when, some teams in my area were intensely driven and some down right mean, both to their dogs and people. The reason I decided not to go beyond the UD (UDX was not available at that time). I mean, who wants to be near them when you want time celebrating your dog right? Some of these folks moved into agility and we cringed - but they haven't been able to change the good nature of that sport.

I am so very glad to see you and Titan still having a blast and seeing the sport as a way to enjoy your dog and for your dog to enjoy the sport too. Thank you.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

You and Titan are amazing and much too modest!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is AWESOME!!! Way to go Michelle and Titan!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally wonderful... congrats to team Titan!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Totally wonderful... congrats to team Titan!!!


Just wanted you to know I am love with your beautiful puppies and don't know how you ever let them leave! What a great looking litter!
Michelle


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the first thing I did yesterday when I got my new GR News was check the obedience standings! HUGE congratulations yet again, I'm so proud to *know* you guys!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> the first thing I did yesterday when I got my new GR News was check the obedience standings! HUGE congratulations yet again, I'm so proud to *know* you guys!


 
I'm going to be so proud to be the one to throw her a wild and crazy party in her hotel room at the NOI! :headbang2


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be there in spirit. 



Loisiana said:


> I'm going to be so proud to be the one to throw her a wild and crazy party in her hotel room at the NOI! :headbang2


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

So will Jodie :bowrofl:


----------

